# Syriiven's Demi (memorial plush)



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I had to use some of Syriiven's artwork as a reference for this plush, because it's hard to photograph fish with a camera phone and have their colors accurately portrayed.

Swim in Peace, Demi.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you soooo much for this! I might actually cry when she arrives. You did an amazing job, and I really appreciate the hard work.

I think Demi would love it too.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is so cool!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

that's so beautiful and so well made


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you ^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

How much are they again?  And plus shipping?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Amazing! Wait...you sell them?!?!? How much? Please, I need to know!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I do sell them, $30 a fish, and $3 shipping.

they're hand sewn from fleece, and fleece is pricey. >_> Not to mention, Demi here took me about 10-11 hours. (I had to take lots of breaks for my hands)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, glad this has become an advertising opportunity for you Skye ^^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I wasn't expecting that -_-;


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

S'all good ^^


----------

